# Mi venne voglia di...



## Deep Spray

Salve, non riesco a capire come tradurre questa frase o perlomeno usare qualcosa di simile in spagnolo.
"E in quel momento, mi venne voglia di abbracciarlo."

Il verbo querer mi sembra troppo diretto; tener ganas non mi pare sia giusto in questo caso; avete qualche idea?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao. Io direi: ... _me entraron ganas de abrazarle._

Attendiamo conferme dai nativi, però.


----------



## Agró

Me entraron/dieron ganas de abrazar*lo*.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Agró said:


> Me entraron/dieron ganas de abrazar*lo*.


Se me coló el leísmo. Pero si se refiriera a un sujeto animado masculino y singular (y eso hay que esperar que lo aclare el OP), se aceptaría, ¿no?


----------



## Agró

Sí. Yo de hecho habría usado “-le” espontáneamente, pero hay que considerar la opción no leísta, que seguramente es la mayoritaria.


----------



## Ciprianus

No hay nigún problema con "...tuve ganas de abrazarlo".


----------



## Deep Spray

Hola y gracias a todos.
Sí, estaba hablando de un subjecto masculino (aunque no es importante en este caso, mi duda era sobre el "mi venne voglia di...").
No estaba al tanto de las expresiones como "darse ganas" o "entrarse ganas". No creía que "tuve ganas" fuera correcto porque por lo que entiendo, tener ganas es algo que tú quieres hacer, no? Por ejemplo, tengo ganas de jugar, o de tocar la guitarra. Pero en mi caso, es algo más natural, más espontáneo, "mi venne voglia di abbracciarlo"; sí, es algo que quieres hacer, pero es algo que te sale de dentro (che ti viene da dentro), entendéis?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Deep Spray said:


> Sí, estaba hablando de un subje*t*o masculino (aunque no es importante en este caso, mi duda era sobre el "mi venne voglia di...").


Beh, però dato che devi tradurre un'_intera_ frase, è importante sapere a chi ti riferisci. Come menzionavamo sopra, se parli di un persona singolare di sesso maschile, allora la RAE ammette il leísmo e puoi dire sia _abrazarle _che _abrazarlo_, altrimenti se fosse stato un oggetto maschile singolare (come un cuscino), allora solo _abrazarlo._


----------



## Ciprianus

Deep Spray said:


> .
> No creía que "tuve ganas" fuera correcto porque por lo que entiendo, tener ganas es algo que tú quieres hacer, no?



¿Entonces "mi venne voglia di abbracciarlo" es algo que no tú quieres hacer? 

¿Cómo traducirías al italiano "Y en aquel momento tuve ganas de abrazarlo"?


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Deep Spray said:


> "E in quel momento, mi venne voglia di abbracciarlo."


 En ese momento me vino el deseo de abrazarlo


----------



## panterarosa

otra idea....
"En ese momento lo hubiera abrazado"


----------



## symposium

"Me vino la gana de abrazarlo" ¿se puede decir? ¿Existe? ¿Es correcto?


----------



## Agró

symposium said:


> "Me vino la gana de abrazarlo" ¿se puede decir? ¿Existe? ¿Es correcto?


La opción que di en el #3 (con *ganas* en plural) es la habitual por aquí. En singular se entendería, pero no se usa.


----------



## Tizona

Deep Spray said:


> No estaba al tanto de las expresiones como "darse ganas" o "entrarse ganas".


No son reflexivas: "dar/entrar" ganas a alguien de hacer algo (salir corriendo, ir al baño, comerme un helado...)



Deep Spray said:


> No creía que "tuve ganas" fuera correcto porque por lo que entiendo, tener ganas es algo que tú quieres hacer, no? Por ejemplo, tengo ganas de jugar, o de tocar la guitarra. Pero en mi caso, es algo más natural, más espontáneo, "mi venne voglia di abbracciarlo"; sí, es algo que quieres hacer, pero es algo que te sale de dentro (che ti viene da dentro), entendéis?


Y no lo es. "Tener ganas de hacer algo" y "dar/entrar ganas de hacer algo" no son sinónimos.



Ciprianus said:


> ¿Entonces "mi venne voglia di abbracciarlo" es algo que no tú quieres hacer?
> 
> ¿Cómo traducirías al italiano "Y en aquel momento tuve ganas de abrazarlo"?


No es algo que no quieras hacer sino más como un impulso. Por eso es "dar/entrar ganas" es lo que más se ajusta a la idea en italiano.

Según el Treccani:
_"_Spinta o impulso a soddisfare un desiderio o un bisogno, sia dipendente in maggiore o minore misura dalla volontà [...]; sia non necessariamente dipendente dalla volont: [...]. Tra le espressioni più frequenti nell’uso: [...]_ a sentirlo mi viene voglia di ridere"_



pepitoHorizonte said:


> En ese momento me vino el deseo de abrazarlo





panterarosa said:


> otra idea....
> "En ese momento lo hubiera abrazado"


Estas dos opciones son bastantes más rimbombantes que "venire voglia di"



symposium said:


> "Me vino la gana de abrazarlo" ¿se puede decir? ¿Existe? ¿Es correcto?


No.
Según la RAE"

"darle a alguien ganas de algo
1. loc. verb. Entrarle el deseo de hacerlo."

"venir en gana, o en ganas algo a alguien
1. locs. verbs. coloqs. Apetecerle. Puedes hacer lo que te venga en gana."


----------

